# Forums, newbies and intimidation!



## jvkolich (May 2, 2017)

I'm new to this community and lurking over the last few months, I have finally signed up and I'm ready to contribute and socialize.

It's been many MANY years since I have been active within a forum of any sort. (the last forum being for an MMORPG "Runescape")

I remember the sense of acceptance and encouragement to be an active and contribution to the community then.

Being later on in life, maturity and intelligence.. I've come to a point as to where I begin?

How do I contribute and feel comfortable making my way into a room full of new people with different views on a range of topics?

Long story short; As a new member, what interactions are considered acceptable for a forum greenie? What ways can i contribute to the community here to become a valued and active member, without stepping on cyber toes?

Cheers!

- Jake


----------



## heidicookssuppe (Apr 16, 2017)

I see no one else responded so I'll give it a shot although I'm a relatively recent member and a home cook at that. 

IMHO, forum participation is best informed by reading the forum for awhile to see what its norms seem to be.  The members here range from "can't boil water" to seasoned professional chefs.  

First rule in any forum, to me anyway, is to SHOW RESPECT to each member irrespective of level of expertise.  

The second rule is DON'T BE MEAN OR TOO SENSITIVE..  

The third is to STAY ON TOPIC.  

This is a cooking/food forum, not a place for discussing religion, politics, weather, etc., except as they directly relate to food.  In other words, a question about kosher cooking is fine but a discussion of Arab-Israeli relations is off topic.  A question about sexual discrimination in a restaurant kitchen is on topic while a discussion of Title IX and girls sports is off.

So, that's forum etiquette in a nutshell.  Am I missing anything?  Oh, yes, and READ THE INSTRUCTIONS from the site moderators.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I think you phrased that very well Heidi!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Heidi is right on the money. We have had many members who overly critical of other's opinions and it never goes well. Ask questions, don't criticize. If someone is acting inappropriately towards you bring it to a moderators attention.


----------



## jvkolich (May 2, 2017)

Nicko said:


> Heidi is right on the money. We have had many members who overly critical of other's opinions and it never goes well. Ask questions, don't criticize. If someone is acting inappropriately towards you bring it to a moderators attention.


I feel as though I have found my feet within a forum scene again, this information has been great to read as it's defining how I decided to carry myself anyway!

It's such a great little community though!


----------



## jvkolich (May 2, 2017)

HeidiCooksSuppe said:


> I see no one else responded so I'll give it a shot although I'm a relatively recent member and a home cook at that.
> 
> IMHO, forum participation is best informed by reading the forum for awhile to see what its norms seem to be. The members here range from "can't boil water" to seasoned professional chefs.
> 
> ...


Thanks Heidi, Quite happy with your response!

It's amazing to see and interact with all the different people, with different views and knowledge bases, and I like to think I am approaching everyone as a peer rather than anything else!

I have never witnessed conflict on a forum before and I hope never to see it!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Welcome @JVKolich I think youre integrating into ththe forum very well so far. The most common grievances I have from newbie members are:
1. Starting a post and then never coming back to check on the conversation that has ensued. 
2. Resurrecting extremely old threads just for the sake of posting a question within that thread. This convo has been had, start a new thread. 
3. Recipe threads! It would seem sensical to post a recipe in a cooking forum right? But to me it just seems random and a bit narcissistic. It doesn't engage the reader. I consider our forum a social gathering, so when I start a thread I like to pose a question or a topic for discussion. You'd never walk up to a person you've never met before at a social gathering and immediately launch into a detailed recipe would you? They'd probably look at you like you were an alien.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Koukouvagia said:


> Welcome @JVKolich I think youre integrating into ththe forum very well so far. The most common grievances I have from newbie members are:
> 1. Starting a post and then never coming back to check on the conversation that has ensued.
> 2. Resurrecting extremely old threads just for the sake of posting a question within that thread. This convo has been had, start a new thread.
> 3. Recipe threads! It would seem sensical to post a recipe in a cooking forum right? But to me it just seems random and a bit narcissistic. It doesn't engage the reader. I consider our forum a social gathering, so when I start a thread I like to pose a question or a topic for discussion. You'd never walk up to a person you've never met before at a social gathering and immediately launch into a detailed recipe would you? They'd probably look at you like you were an alien.


4. BEFORE asking a question or starting a new thread, please use the forums archives as the question was probably answered already.

5. When asking a question or contributing to a thread, please give as much information as possible the first time around. So many times, additional information doesn't come out at first making it difficult to answer at first.....

Thanks


----------

